# CORE w/Hirsch Extreme Bands



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello--

I am getting a Suunto all black Core and want to put a black Hirsch Extreme band on it. If any of you have any pics of your Core's with these bands I'd love to see them as I'm sure they look awesome. Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## Chrissej (Aug 28, 2008)

qdmbucks said:


> Hello--
> 
> I am getting a Suunto all black Core and want to put a black Hirsch Extreme band on it. If any of you have any pics of your Core's with these bands I'd love to see them as I'm sure they look awesome. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt


Found this pic on another forum


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

*The Extreme is an awesome looking strap and compliments most chunky watches.*


----------



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

Chrissej said:


> Found this pic on another forum


Thank you. That watch looks awesome. Seeing that sure made my decision easy.:-!

Matt


----------



## Chrissej (Aug 28, 2008)

qdmbucks said:


> Thank you. That watch looks awesome. Seeing that sure made my decision easy.:-!
> 
> Matt


I'm about to put the same hirsch on the Steel core.

The hirsch straps are bad-ass straps


----------



## pauleharvey (Dec 25, 2009)

Chrissej said:


> Found this pic on another forum


THAT is a sharp looking combination - I wish I hadn't seen it. :-!


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

The black on black is pretty bad A$$. Here is mine (S/S on Orange):


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

rukrem said:


> The black on black is pretty bad A$$. Here is mine (S/S on Orange):


If I order this band, what MM does the core take? I think it is 24mm no? thanks to all.


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are a few other pics I found of that same band that I think looks very kewl:


----------



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

Those look great.

Matt


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep 24mm.


----------



## HeldUp (Mar 12, 2010)

GREAT looking band. Too bad it costs around $100 US.


----------



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

HeldUp said:


> GREAT looking band. Too bad it costs around $100 US.


That does suck especially for a plastic/resign band. They just look so badass.

Matt


----------



## HeldUp (Mar 12, 2010)

Being new the Suunto party, can you tell me where I can pick up a couple of bands (with lugs) for my Core in the U.S.? Looking for a black leather band and a velcro/fabric-type band. Thanks!


----------



## shawnp (Feb 12, 2010)

Where do I get this band? I can only find it in the UK? Also, to those who own this combo, how comfortable is it?


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

qdmbucks said:


> That does suck especially for a plastic/resign band. They just look so badass.
> 
> Matt


The strap is NOT plastic NOR resin. It is 100% Natural Rubber. There is a big difference . . . this strap is worth every penny IMO.



shawnp said:


> Where do I get this band? I can only find it in the UK? Also, to those who own this combo, how comfortable is it?


I bought mine from Watch Obsession in the UK. Came very quickly in the mail. The strap is very comfortable and the design of the strap allows it to flex very easily without becoming loose. It is one of my favorite in terms of comfort.


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

Just bought this band on e-bay. Can't wait to get it. It really makes the core look like the watch it should be. IMO, Suunto could do a lot better by offering a better looking / more rugged band. But then again, bands are a "personal preference".


















I bought it from Watch Obsession - what a great guy. I sent an e-mail to him with a question and in less than 5 min I had a reply confirming the answer to my question and my order. Now that is service!

It is an expensive band though, because I had to buy the Suunto Orange band first to get the lugs ($45) then the band ($94 USD), total of $139.

If my wife finds out I spent more money on this watch, I am in the deepest of POOH you can imagine. I will, without a doubt, have to post a wanted ad on here for a "ROOM FOR RENT" because I'll be kicked out of the house for sure - along with my Rhodesian Ridgeback (Noah) - my backpacking buddy!


----------



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

It look great though. Nice job. What lugs are you talking about?

Matt


----------



## Thunderbear (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy crap. That black Hirsch looks crazy rugged. I like it. Just wish the lugs on the Suunto were a little more beefy.


----------



## shawnp (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it hard to change the band to the Hirsch model? I ordered a Core and I want the extreme band....


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

shawnp said:


> Is it hard to change the band to the Hirsch model? I ordered a Core and I want the extreme band....


All you need is two Allen keys, I forget the size but that is it.
Takes about 5 minutes. But make sure you order a Core with the lugs otherwise you will have to buy a Suunto strap that has the and that can be pricey in addition with the Hirsch price.


----------



## qdmbucks (Jan 6, 2009)

rukrem said:


> All you need is two Allen keys, I forget the size but that is it.
> Takes about 5 minutes. But make sure you order a Core with the lugs otherwise you will have to buy a Suunto strap that has the and that can be pricey in addition with the Hirsch price.


Which cores have the lugs you are talking about? Do the all black core have them?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

qdmbucks said:


> It look great though. Nice job. What lugs are you talking about?
> 
> Matt


If you have a all black Military or the Reg. Black model of the core (there may be another - correct me if I'm wrong here anyone), and want to change the band, you will have to purchase the Orange Band that has the black lugs that connect the new band to the watch itself (see pic below):










You cannot purchase just the lugs from Suunto, so you end up buying another Suunto band (orange in my case) just to get the lugs needed to mount a new band.


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

rukrem said:


> All you need is two Allen keys, I forget the size but that is it.
> Takes about 5 minutes. But make sure you order a Core with the lugs otherwise you will have to buy a Suunto strap that has the and that can be pricey in addition with the Hirsch price.


On the All Black and Reg Black and Orange Black Core, the screws are flat head, not allen head, at least if you are using the OEM lugs and screws from Suunto.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually the screws on the Steel Core are TORX or allen screws- and you can tell from the pics on the first page


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep Not Slotted screws


----------



## shawnp (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll bet if you called Suunto, you could get the lugs.....


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

razorv said:


> on the core, the screws are flat head, not allen head, at least if you are using the oem lugs and screws from suunto.


Looking at the initial pics I can see where the confusion lies. The Black Core seems to be using flat head screws; while the Stainless Steel Core uses Allen Keys. HMPH!


----------



## LostInIce (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the best looking strap for the Core that I have seen.


----------



## chargeit250 (Oct 26, 2009)

:-!


----------



## SPEED HARRIS (Dec 12, 2008)

shawnp said:


> I'll bet if you called Suunto, you could get the lugs.....


Many have tried, including myself. Suuno will not supply the lugs on their own, you can only get them by purchasing a whole strap.


----------

